# CDH Errors!



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a medal result (at my away course just to further complicate matters) from December (I got a cut) which mysteriously vanished from our system (when it was updated and my January medal score came over). Our handicap secretary manually added it back in and all was fine.... Except that they've just updated the system and my latest CDH score (February medal) came across and the December one vanished again!

Apart from being a bit irritating, both my exact and playing handicaps are currently wrong on the system and I don't know whether the problem is with my club or the CDH. My fear is that if the club manually add it again it'll likely disappear shortly afterwards....

Any thoughts for how to resolve it would be gratefully received!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't think changing at your own club automatically updates the CDH, I believe you have to tell it to update that too, could be wrong but it is a possible reason why they are different.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I have a medal result (at my away course just to further complicate matters) from December (I got a cut) which mysteriously vanished from our system (when it was updated and my January medal score came over). Our handicap secretary manually added it back in and all was fine.... Except that they've just updated the system and my latest CDH score (February medal) came across and the December one vanished again!

Apart from being a bit irritating, both my exact and playing handicaps are currently wrong on the system and I don't know whether the problem is with my club or the CDH. My fear is that if the club manually add it again it'll likely disappear shortly afterwards....

Any thoughts for how to resolve it would be gratefully received!
		
Click to expand...

I rather doubt if the problem lies with CDH. After all, it relies completely on what is fed into it by the club. What will normally happen is that the Away club will report your score when it uploads to CDH and, when your club next uploads there will be a prompt to accept or reject the score. If your handicap sec has already manually entered your score, then he/she would reject it. I suspect the problem lies with your club.

What handicapping software does your club use?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Sounds like when I get them to add it again I need to make sure they also upload it to CDH.....

They use Master Scoreboard


----------



## rosecott (Feb 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Sounds like when I get them to add it again I need to make sure they also upload it to CDH.....

They use Master Scoreboard
		
Click to expand...

We also use Handicapmaster/Masterscoreboard and their interface with CDH is faultless, so I am even more persuaded that the problem is with your club's input.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

rosecott said:



			We also use Handicapmaster/Masterscoreboard and their interface with CDH is faultless, so I am even more persuaded that the problem is with your club's input.
		
Click to expand...

There was a glitch when it first came over, it didn't work the first time. Pretty sure something has got screwed up in the process....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Do the away club still have the score on their system ? 

If they just ensure its there and ensure it's downloaded to CDH then your club can pick it up ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do the away club still have the score on their system ? 

If they just ensure its there and ensure it's downloaded to CDH then your club can pick it up ?
		
Click to expand...

It's still there. They published it to CDH and it came over to my home club. Now it's not on the home club system and not on the CDH. Something went wrong with the home club and that wiped it from CDH.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's still there. They published it to CDH and it came over to my home club. Now it's not on the home club system and not on the CDH. Something went wrong with the home club and that wiped it from CDH.
		
Click to expand...

 Would see if your away club can publish it to CDH again and then your home club pick it up

Think your home club putting it in might have caused an issue ( but just a guess )


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would see if your away club can publish it to CDH again and then your home club pick it up

Think your home club putting it in might have caused an issue ( but just a guess )
		
Click to expand...

My home club only put it in after the first time it vanished.

That's another route I was thinking about but not sure the away club would be able to just re-publish my score and not all the scores from that comp. Home club is responsible for controlling the handicap so I think the onus should be on them. Will have a chat anyway and see what they think....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			My home club only put it in after the first time it vanished.

That's another route I was thinking about but not sure the away club would be able to just re-publish my score and not all the scores from that comp. Home club is responsible for controlling the handicap so I think the onus should be on them. Will have a chat anyway and see what they think....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the home club is responsible for your HC but your away club is responsible for the scores being on CDH for your home club to attach.

It doesn't take much for the away club to publish to CDH again.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah the home club is responsible for your HC but your away club is responsible for the scores being on CDH for your home club to attach.

It doesn't take much for the away club to publish to CDH again.
		
Click to expand...

Point is they already did that successfully once.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Point is they already did that successfully once.
		
Click to expand...


Yep - I have had to publish scores twice to CDH before when issues have had and have also had to speak to away clubs about scores issues. 

If it's on the away system then it should be on the CDH - that appears to be one issue that could have started all the other issues.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If it's on the away system then it should be on the CDH - that appears to be one issue that could have started all the other issues.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's not. It could never have got into the home club system if the away club hadn't published it successfully. Somehow the home club managed to wipe it from CDH.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			No, it's not. It could never have got into the home club system if the away club hadn't published it successfully. Somehow the home club managed to wipe it from CDH.
		
Click to expand...

Unless it's different from Clubsystems - the comp score is held at the away club - that score is sent to CDH - your home club accepts just your score and adjust if needed. But the comp score for each person is controlled on CDH by the club originating the score - they are ones that publish the score so I can't see how the home club has managed to delete just your score from CDH ?! 
The away club could have deleted something to make it go


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah the home club is responsible for your HC but your away club is responsible for the scores being on CDH for your home club to attach.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the club accepted it and entered manually which, if true would take two seconds to suss.

LP may have been a finger issue, but player is responsible for HC, the club is responsible for the HC record which I suspect is what you mean.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Sounds like the club accepted it and entered manually which, if true would take two seconds to suss.

LP may have been a finger issue, but player is responsible for HC, the club is responsible for the HC record which I suspect is what you mean.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I mean :thup:
All seems very strange thing for something that is simple


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unless it's different from Clubsystems - the comp score is held at the away club - that score is sent to CDH - your home club accepts just your score and adjust if needed. But the comp score for each person is controlled on CDH by the club originating the score - they are ones that publish the score so I can't see how the home club has managed to delete just your score from CDH ?! 
The away club could have deleted something to make it go
		
Click to expand...

And your club can do an away scores check directly on the CDH system if required.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			And your club can do an away scores check directly on the CDH system if required.
		
Click to expand...

Yep but seems like the score isn't on CDH anymore to pick up ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unless it's different from Clubsystems - the comp score is held at the away club - that score is sent to CDH - your home club accepts just your score and adjust if needed. But the comp score for each person is controlled on CDH by the club originating the score - they are ones that publish the score so I can't see how the home club has managed to delete just your score from CDH ?! 
The away club could have deleted something to make it go
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly certain the problem occurred at the home club end. Even if the away club republish it, the score was almost 3 months ago and won't come over automatically now anyway. So easier for me to get the home club to fix it (if they can) than to try and get them both to coordinate a resolution.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm fairly certain the problem occurred at the home club end. Even if the away club republish it, the score was almost 3 months ago and won't come over automatically now anyway. So easier for me to get the home club to fix it (if they can) than to try and get them both to coordinate a resolution.
		
Click to expand...

This seems very strange 

Do you know if it's just your score that's no longer on CDH ?


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep but seems like the score isn't on CDH anymore to pick up ?
		
Click to expand...

It must be somewhere as it is a permanent DB. If there is a real problem a quick phone call (sec will have details) should solve it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This seems very strange 

Do you know if it's just your score that's no longer on CDH ?
		
Click to expand...

I can only check my own record.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			It must be somewhere as it is a permanent DB. If there is a real problem a quick phone call (sec will have details) should solve it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's why its a bit strange 

It seems that when the system updates to CDH the score disappears ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			It must be somewhere as it is a permanent DB. If there is a real problem a quick phone call (sec will have details) should solve it.
		
Click to expand...

It's not there, it's gone, trust me!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I can only check my own record.
		
Click to expand...


All very strange 

Will be intersted to know how they solve it or if they find the issue


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's not there, it's gone, trust me!
		
Click to expand...

Unless you have access to the main DB run by CONGU you would not have access to the away scores report.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Unless you have access to the main DB run by CONGU you would not have access to the away scores report.
		
Click to expand...

OK, it's not on my handicap record on the CDH. So if it's in the DB in another table the relationship to my record has been broken.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 26, 2015)

I assume the AWAY club entered and published the score. Your handicap secretary would have seen a notification when he/she next connects their HM database to the CDH. They have the option of accepting/declining the score.

I assume you don't see your AWAY score on the masterscoreboard? What course are you at FD?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, and that was what happened. Problem is that it subsequently disappeared - twice!

Thanks for the help folks, I understand how this works on its "happy path" but it seems it doesn't handle exceptions very well and the chain of events that occurred in this instance has clearly caused a problem.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 27, 2015)

I just feel this is a case of the person who was on the PC has rejected the scores. Just a feeling but without actually sitting at your home clubs PC it is impossible to tell.

Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 27, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			I just feel this is a case of the person who was on the PC has rejected the scores. Just a feeling but without actually sitting at your home clubs PC it is impossible to tell.

Hope it gets sorted.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's the case. As I said, it did come across but subsequently vanished.

Anyway, everyone has been really helpful and swung into action and it looks like it might be sorted..... But I won't trust it until I see some other scores coming over without screwing this one up!


----------

